

Holiday Fun: How Programming Language Fanboys See Each Others’ Languages - jmonegro
http://www.rubyinside.com/holiday-fun-how-programming-language-fanboys-see-each-others-languages-2911.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+RubyInside+%28Ruby+Inside%29

======
tcdent
This reminds me of a video I saw a while ago. Basically a skit with a couple
of actors highlighting some flaw in each language. I remember PHP being
something like: "My god, there's SQL in the HTML!." Anybody know where I can
find it?

------
rbranson
I am a Ruby fanboy and I can definitely say that this is very accurate. I feel
very much like The Cable Guy when I'm writing C code, not that I don't enjoy
that from time to time :)

~~~
codexon
Can you explain? I have never seen the Cable Guy and I don't understand many
of the pictures here.

~~~
andrewcooke
i assume (s)he feels dumb (that's what surprised me about the link - that some
languages users actually "look up" to other languages, in a sense)

------
blintson
Python would just be an empty white square as seen by everybody.

Lisp would be nothing but parentheses as seen by outsiders.

Lisp-fanboys would see everything else as rube-goldberg machines.

------
colbyolson
Bah, there's no Python.

~~~
hkr
Yeah... as long as we know the truth though.

------
apinstein
Classic!

I am a php guy and I am sad to see the truth to our column :(

I wish the php community could get it's __* together.

~~~
aaronbrethorst
you forgot to escape your sql inputs.

. . .

;-)

------
zurcociremer
I don't get it.

~~~
garyrichardson
Must be a LISP programmer?

------
berntb
During the last few years I've seen a lot of language wars and FUD from
certain communities. It makes me feel so damn _old_. I thought most people
grew out of things like that after high school, when they've changed
environments a few times.

~~~
petercooper
And you might also think people grew out of watching soap operas, sci-fi
movies, Dungeons and Dragons, or what not, but no.. we're human and there are
plenty of grown up folks engaging in silly activities that aren't hurting
anyone else. Let them alone. Humans, for the most part, like drama and humor.

I can only thank god I'm not growing up if it results in a life so dull that
you can't be a little childish and poke fun at things.

Anyway, while I'm here.. someone else added a column for Haskell:
<http://i.imgur.com/hF6mS.jpg>

~~~
berntb
Seriously, don't you think there is enough of that pathetic shit on Reddit,
slashdot, etc? Do you really want language flame wars and FUD campaigns
_everywhere_?

But this cartoon was quite innocent in its stupidity, certainly.

